# Selling DVC



## MattnTricia (Dec 24, 2011)

Several years ago my wife talked me into a couple of DVC packages.  Although I am a a seasoned HGVC vet Disney's program  did not turn out to be my cup of tea. 

We have enjoyed the points and rented them out when we didn't use them. 
However, times have changed and with the rental market tight I am leaning towards just moving on from the packages even with the terrible resale values right now.

I know Timeshare Store is the larges DVC reseller out there. However, Largest won't necessarily return me the highest resale return. 

Any suggestions on a broker or is there enough of a market where a site like redweek might be my best alternative?


----------



## presley (Dec 24, 2011)

You may want to list it on your own.  That will save you the 10% commission.


----------



## MattnTricia (Dec 25, 2011)

I have thought about that

However, most of the sites(redweek, myresortnetwork) with high traffic are loaded with ads from the top brokers and EBAY has had almost 0 completed DVC transactions at a reasonable price.


----------



## dvcersinceday1 (Dec 25, 2011)

if i were selling, i wold hire TSS...let the professionals do it and do it right.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 27, 2011)

dvcersinceday1 said:


> if i were selling, i wold hire TSS...let the professionals do it and do it right.



I agree.  I think most buyers would be weary purchasing directly from an owner and DVC still is a pretty hefty transaction to be done between strangers on the internet.  I think most would like the value of the intermediary and the escrow service.  You'll probably net close to what it would cost you to do it yourself in the end if you end up having to pay another years maintenance fees waiting for a willing buyer who will risk going it alone without a broker.


----------



## jdunn1 (Dec 27, 2011)

You are lucky DVC even has any resale value.  Of all the timeshares right now I would say only DVC and Hilton (both because of ROFR) have held up very well.  Certain Marriott weeks are still worth a good price but the vast majority are near worthless.  

With that said, I used the Timeshare Store and did well a few years ago.  I think I sold my points about 3 years ago and sure I lost about 1k or even 2k over what I paid for the points 7 years ago, but I still cleared a lot of money, even minus the small commission price.  I would strongly suggest using the Timeshare Store over anyone else.  I had my points listed with three companies at the same time and Timeshare Store was the only one who found buyers for me.  I think I had two offers, maybe three.  I foolishly passed on the second offer I got, only to settle for the same exact offer a few months later.  

If selling your points is a priority, then you will have good luck by pricing your points as the cheapest for whatever resort you own at.  This strategy worked very well for me.  I didn't bother with pricing my points at what everyone else was pricing them with.  I made my points $5 cheaper than the lowest comparable contract and that worked like a charm.  Sure, you loose a few hundred dollars, but the alternative is that you will miss the opportunity to sell and loose thousands of dollars a couple years from now.  

One thing to note, all of the DVC resellers have a clause in the contract that if they find a buyer willing to pay your asking price, the contract is sold -- you do not have the opportunity to reject the offer, if the offer exactly meets your terms.  This is not really a big deal, unless you think there might be some kind of bidding war for your points (which there will not be), but...

If the thought of maybe selling your points cheaper than anyone else is makes you a little uncomfortable, another strategy is to list your points cheaper with one resale company (i.e. timeshare store) and for a little higher with another resale company (i.e. fidelity or someone else).  Just be careful to cancel your listing with whatever other resale companies you may be using, if your points sell with someon else.

I also would not use redweek or any other by owner website.  Most of those by owner websites are meant for Marriotts and other traditional timeshare weeks, not so much for DVC.  Also, just look at Redweek or any of the other websites, those prices are yesterday prices and most of those listings never sell.  

Good luck selling.  My experience was mostly good a few years ago.  It took a few months for my points to sell back then.  Not sure how things are, today.

...wanted to add that I actually sold my DVC points the weak before I was going to Old Key West during the last usage of my DVC points.  Since I was already in Orlando for the week, I stopped by The Timeshare Store, personally and did all the closing in person.  It is a small business, despite the large number of DVC contracts.  It's in a fairly ordinary, if not slightly run down shopping plaza almost directly across from Sea World, if I rember right.  There is nothing fancy about The Timeshare Store but seeing the opperation in person made me feel very comfortable with using them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 27, 2011)

You should consider listing with Seth Nock.  I bought from him, and his closing costs were more reasonable than the company that runs the DISboards.


----------



## presley (Dec 27, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You should consider listing with Seth Nock.  I bought from him, and his closing costs were more reasonable than the company that runs the DISboards.



I remembered that you spoke highly of him and I did a google search and found all positive stuff.  That speaks volumes for a TS salesman.  I have recently contacted him regarding a few things - very quick response.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 27, 2011)

presley said:


> I remembered that you spoke highly of him and I did a google search and found all positive stuff.  That speaks volumes for a TS salesman.  I have recently contacted him regarding a few things - very quick response.



I too bought my HGVC points from Seth.  I only spoke to him once on the phone but we did everything by email and it was very easy.  He had just what I wanted and even suggested something he thought I'd be happier with and I'm glad he did cause he was right and not just trying to upsell me.  
I'd use him again if I was in the market for more points.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 28, 2011)

> both because of ROFR


Disney hasn't exercised ROFR in any meaningful way in nearly two years now.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43548777&postcount=1665


----------



## Culli (Dec 28, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Disney hasn't exercised ROFR in any meaningful way in nearly two years now.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43548777&postcount=1665



Which irritates me because I had 2 (maybe) 3 contracts ROFR exercised.  Yes at the time it would be close to all time lows for BCV and BWV but now both are going for those prices if not a tad lower.  Hmmmm maybe I was just a visionary and knew what today's prices would be :hysterical:


----------



## jdunn1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't feel too bad.  Maybe DVC is not exercising ROFR very often these days, who knows for certain except DVC.  More likely, DVC doesn't have to ROFR many contracts because the various brokers know the current magic number contracts are passing ROFR at.  I've both bought and sold through a DVC broker and they knew what price my contract would be snatched by Disney at.  If you are a buyer, your broker will most likely be able to guide you through the purchase of DVC points at the best possible price.

If I was in the market for DVC points I would offer much less than the current lowest asking price for whatever DVC contract I was interested in and find out for certain if Disney really isn't exercising ROFR these days.  




Culli said:


> Which irritates me because I had 2 (maybe) 3 contracts ROFR exercised.  Yes at the time it would be close to all time lows for BCV and BWV but now both are going for those prices if not a tad lower.  Hmmmm maybe I was just a visionary and knew what today's prices would be :hysterical:


----------



## Culli (Dec 28, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> Don't feel too bad.  Maybe DVC is not exercising ROFR very often these days, who knows for certain except DVC.  More likely, DVC doesn't have to ROFR many contracts because the various brokers know the current magic number contracts are passing ROFR at.  I've both bought and sold through a DVC broker and they knew what price my contract would be snatched by Disney at.  If you are a buyer, your broker will most likely be able to guide you through the purchase of DVC points at the best possible price.
> 
> If I was in the market for DVC points I would offer much less than the current lowest asking price for whatever DVC contract I was interested in and find out for certain if Disney really isn't exercising ROFR these days.



That is exactly what I did and I was one of the few to hit the ROFR mark!  I wasn't too disappointed as I really didn't need it, just wanted to see how low I could get it for, plus they were loaded contracts.  I kept putting in super low offers until I found the "desperate" to sell people.  I used two of the most popular brokers and they both were really good, I  was upfront and honest and they had great communication back.  But with RCI right now it is pretty easy to get into DVC and my TPU and Wyn costs make it much more cost effective to get in that way then buy more DVC.  Right now we have 4 kids under 9 and we HAVE to stay onsite..........not sure that will be the case forever so in TS diversifcation is the key!


----------



## bnoble (Dec 28, 2011)

> Maybe DVC is not exercising ROFR very often these days, who knows for certain except DVC. More likely, DVC doesn't have to ROFR many contracts because the various brokers know the current magic number contracts are passing ROFR at.


Except that prices keep dropping.

ROFR is not the savior you think it is.



> and find out for certain if Disney really isn't exercising ROFR these days.


Someone else actually scours the Orange County records for ROFR'd deeds.  They really aren't exercising beyond a few token gestures.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2529191&page=10


----------



## MattnTricia (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't listed with TSS yet but I will. 

I started with "the other" major DVC resale company because they were willing to take a slightly less commission to list 2 weeks.

I am going to give it a few weeks and then probably lsit with TSS as well. 

I am not desperate to see the weeks go away but would like see them get sold.


----------



## jdunn1 (Dec 29, 2011)

I was happy with them.  I hope things haven't changed much from when I sold a few years ago but they brought in three buyers for me in about 3 - 4 month's time.  I really had the best results when I listed my points $5 cheaper than anyone else.  I was selling Hilton Head points, so they were a little harder to sell than the Orlando resorts, though.  

...and I hated selling my DVC points but I had to because I just wasn't getting enough value out of them for the nearly 1k a year in dues I was paying and the dues kept going up and then they changed the weekday points and that was the final straw.  But, when I got that check from TSS for my 170 point Hilton Head contract, I sure did feel a lot better.




mattnday said:


> I haven't listed with TSS yet but I will.
> 
> I started with "the other" major DVC resale company because they were willing to take a slightly less commission to list 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## logan115 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've used Jaki and Kinn as both a buyer and seller.  On the last contract I was selling I decided to list with both J&K and TTS as I had never used the latter.  Have to admit, the level or service and response time was better with J&K than TTS in a side by side comparison.  After having it on the market for about 2 months, it was J&K that found the buyer. 

Although I wouldn't hesitate to use either in the future, my first call will be to J&K.

Chris


----------



## bnoble (Dec 29, 2011)

If you are not required to list exclusively, there is no reason not to list with everyone you can find.


----------



## WDWLVR (Dec 30, 2011)

When we sold our Vero points a couple of years ago we used Shontell at DVC by Resale and she did a great job for us.


----------



## icydog (Jan 6, 2012)

logan115 said:


> I've used Jaki and Kinn as both a buyer and seller.  On the last contract I was selling I decided to list with both J&K and TTS as I had never used the latter.  Have to admit, the level or service and response time was better with J&K than TTS in a side by side comparison.  After having it on the market for about 2 months, it was J&K that found the buyer.
> 
> Although I wouldn't hesitate to use either in the future, my first call will be to J&K.
> 
> Chris



I've used resalesdvc.com too and also the TTS. both are excellent. If you're interested in buying a reasonable contract I'd use Jaki and Kinn.  To sell a contract, I've used both successfully.  

The TTS does have a broader sales base therefore you'll get more for your contract. Resalesdvc.com will take less commission.  I'd start with them and if it doesn't sell quickly move on to the TTS.


----------



## Amy (Jan 10, 2012)

I've used TTS to sell a few small contracts in the past few years; I've also sold a larger contract myself several years back.  For the small contracts (25 and 40 points), I think the 10% commission + ROFR fee was totally worth it for us because on each occasion TTS found a buyer for me the same day I listed the contracts for my asking price; and I saved both time and the hassle of answering endless emails that go nowhere for weeks as well as dealing directly with the buyer (negotiating/drafting/editing contract/following up, etc.).  Based on my recollection, dvcresales charges the same commission.  I hesitated listing with more than one broker at one time because the listing agreement (for both I think) said the broker earns the commission if they find a buyer at the listing price (even if deal doesn't move forward); and I had bad images of both brokers finding me a buyer the same day (before I have a chance to cancel the listing with one).


----------

